# Old tools



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Have purchased a pallet of ridgid tools including a old 500 threading machine a 200 machine. How old would they be?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

200 just like a three hundred, but only one bar?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> 200 just like a three hundred, but only one bar?


 yes I saw that but the motor is under the chuck. Just looked at it for a second and said sold. The one item on the pallet I wanted was the geared die for 4,5 and six.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > 200 just like a three hundred, but only one bar?
> ...


I have run those. Spin the die, pipe stay still. Use the 200 to drive it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> I have run those. Spin the die, pipe stay still. Use the 200 to drive it.


 yes and the price I am giving for everything is less than a used die.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How many sets of dies did the head come with?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> How many sets of dies did the head come with?


 I seen two sets but I won't know what I have until I get it home. There was stuff on the backside that said ridgid but I couldn't see what it was. They piled it all on a pallet.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dibs on what you don't want


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol we will see


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well here is the tools


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The two roller stands are nice. What is the 12r? style hand threader on the right in last pic?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> The two roller stands are nice. What is the 12r? style hand threader on the right in last pic?


 honestly I'm not sure what all I have. The last picture has a reamer and a handle in it. The one thing I was after was the die head for 4,5,6 in pipe. While loading I noticed there were two of them. 21/2 threw 6 in now is not a problem. Also in the red box is a full set of 12 r dies and Handel with a pipe cutter. Also there is a gear head die that adjusts between 1-2. Several extra sets of die teeth a chain cutter and that old pipe cutter. O and a pipe bender of some sort it had shoes up to 2 in.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Never mind, it's the reamer


----------

